# Was sind eure "Most Wanted" Spiele ?



## RyzA (9. April 2014)

Auf welche Spiele wartet ihr am meisten?

Bei mir sind es zur Zeit:

- Watch Dogs
- GTA V
- Dragon Age 3
- The Division
- Star Citizen
- Satellite Reign


----------



## turbosnake (9. April 2014)

Witcher 3
Hotline Miami 2
Binding of Isaac Rebirth


----------



## Galford (9. April 2014)

- Wolfenstein: The New Order
- Mass Effect Next (laut Bioware nicht ME*4*)

Das war es. Meine Hoffnungen ruhen auf der E3. Vielleicht gibt es da interessante Ankündigungen.


----------



## Suebafux (9. April 2014)

Am meisten warte ich auf UT4 mit dem Spielmodi Warfare, befürchte aber es ist vergebens.

Dragon Age 3
Survarium
Wolfenstein: The New Order

Aber eigentlich bin ich vorsichtiger geworden und warte eher auf let's-play-Vids und entscheide dann was gekauft wird.


----------



## rtf (9. April 2014)

Evolve
GTA V
Watch Dogs


----------



## Lexx (9. April 2014)

Half Life 3

(Nicht, dass es meines wäre, aber noch unerwähnt?)


----------



## McLee (9. April 2014)

Suebafux schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich bin ich vorsichtiger geworden und warte eher auf let's-play-Vids und entscheide dann was gekauft wird.



Kann ich so direkt unterschreiben.
Vor allem sind die Games heut zu Tage wenn sie auf den Markt kommen noch in der Beta Phase.
3 Monate später sind sie meist schon günstiger und Bug freier geworden^^


----------



## BlackNeo (9. April 2014)

Dark Souls 2 PC (Collectors Ed ist schon vorbestellt)
The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt
Super Smash Bros Wii U
Kingdom Come: Deliverance


----------



## naruto8073 (9. April 2014)

Killer is Dead: Nightmare Edition 
Wolfenstein: The New Order
The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing 2
Enemy Front


----------



## Nazzy (9. April 2014)

Left for Dead 3
Evolve
Garden Warfare
Wolfenstein
Witcher 3
Crusader 2
Survarium
Borderlands 3


----------



## ColorMe (9. April 2014)

Auf einen richtigen Oldshool Shooter mit aktueller Technik würde ich mich riesig freuen. Weg mit diesem Autohealschrott und Waffen welche ich erst anlegen muss. 
Gern auch komplette Reboots vergangener Titel. Nachdem das aktuelle Thief so ein Schrott geworden ist, auch gern die alten Teile mit neuer Technik. Hierbei könnte ich etliche Games nennen, welche einen neuen Anstrich vertragen könnten.

Ebenso auf ein neues:
Unreal
Unreal Tournament
Quake
Half Life
Postal
Doom


----------



## pcfreak12 (9. April 2014)

GTA V
Witcher 3 
Watch Dogs
Star Citizen
Metro Last Light Nachfolger (es soll was kommen)
Portal 3 (muss mal gesagt werden, ich finde die Serie super)


----------



## daaanyyy (9. April 2014)

Mario Kart 8
Super Smash Bros. 
und ein neues Zelda <3


----------



## Turbo1993 (9. April 2014)

Half-Life 3
GTA V
Project Cars


----------



## m4rshm4llow (9. April 2014)

Star Citizen
Half-Life 3
Die jeweils nächsten Episoden der Telltale Adventures


----------



## Dustin91 (9. April 2014)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Lost Alpha mod - Mod DB

Alles andere ist unwichtig!


----------



## Nazzy (9. April 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Lost Alpha mod - Mod DB
> 
> Alles andere ist unwichtig!


 
w00t?


----------



## Dustin91 (9. April 2014)

Nazzy schrieb:


> w00t?


 
Noch net mitbekommen, dass es endlich in greifbarer Nähe ist?


----------



## Nazzy (9. April 2014)

ne, aber jetzt schon


----------



## Wired (10. April 2014)

Lexx schrieb:


> Half Life 3
> 
> (Nicht, dass es meines wäre, aber noch unerwähnt?)


 


Turbo1993 schrieb:


> Half-Life 3


 Half Life 3 könnt ihr beerdigen, hab es selbst schon getan, hab letztes Jahr ne Meldung gelesen wo Valve iwie angedeutet hat es nicht mehr als aktives Projekt zu haben.

Mein Most Wanted ist nach wie vor The last Guardian, aber ich denk das es ähnlich wie bei Half Life 3 wird.

An Filmen sind es Avatar 2 und District 9 Teil 2


----------



## Dustin91 (10. April 2014)

Wired schrieb:


> Mein Most Wanted ist nach wie vor The last Guardian, aber ich denk das es ähnlich wie bei Half Life 3 wird.


 
Das gelesen? 

The Last Guardian: Neuigkeiten und Release-Termin in Kürze?


----------



## Wired (10. April 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Das gelesen?
> 
> The Last Guardian: Neuigkeiten und Release-Termin in Kürze?


 Nein, und danke für den Link!


----------



## bofferbrauer (12. April 2014)

So ziemlich alles, was Rundenstrategie oder Rollenspiel mit Party (und am besten beides zusammen) ist. Das bedeutet im Moment vor allem:
Age of Wonders 3
Galactic Civilisations 3
Hearts of Iron IV

Might & Magic X: Legacy und South Park: The Stick of Truth werde ich mir eventuell auch noch anschauen. Die Genres passen hier zwar aber M&M ist für eigentlich seit der Ubisoft übernahme (und dem damit verbundenen Ende des ursprünglichen M&M Universums) tot und South Park habe ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr geschaut

Auf der Wii U zusätzlich dann noch auf Mario Kart 8, Super Smash Bros Wii U, Bayonetta 2 und Shin Megami Tensei X Fire Emblem


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (13. April 2014)

Divinity Original Sin
GTA V
Wastelands 2
Risen 3

ansonsten würd ich mich auch über ein neues Fallout freuen


----------



## Aldrearic (13. April 2014)

Survarium
HDR Shadow of Mordor
The Witcher 3
Dragon Age 3
Star Citizen

und noch n paar.

edit 300 Beiträge


----------



## Ossus (18. April 2014)

Watch Dogs
The Division
Wolfenstein: The New Order
GTA V
Evolve

Außerdem hab ich einen Blick auf

Enemy Front
Star Wars Battlefront
Doom 4
Dying Light
Daylight
The Evil Within


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. April 2014)

Risen 3
 Witcher 3
 Enemy Front


----------



## SpeCnaZ (18. April 2014)

Battlefield 5 
CoD MW4 

Ne mal im Ernst 

Watch_Dogs Hacking is our weapon <3

Witcher 3

Civilization: Beyond the Earth

Total War Serie 

Kingdom Deliverance

This War of Mine <3 guck euch Trailer auf YT endlich was Neues 

Star Citizen


----------



## Tierce (21. April 2014)

Was ich ziemlich sicher kaufen werde:
Watch Dogs
Batman Arkham Knight
The Division
Battlefront

Worauf ich mich freue:
Battlefield 5
Assassins Creed XX

Was ich gerne hätte:
Bioshock 4
Crysis 4
Far Cry 4


----------

